# how to install capacitor



## BigCoon (Mar 20, 2002)

i recently bought a scosche amp kit from walmart that came with a 500k micro cap. the instructions say how to hook it up, but dont really go into detail. how do i get it to charge in the first place, and how do you ground the damn thing.

also, can the foil based sound deadener be put on your gas tank lid???

any help with any of this is appreciated.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RUN A GROUND. AND RUN A WIRE FROM YOUR BATTERIES TO THE CAP, AND ON THE POSITIVE SIDE, RUN ANOTHER WIRE OFF OF THAT TO YOUR AMP. BEFORE YOU WIRE IT, LOOK AT THE INSTRUCTIONS, YOU MAY HAVE TO CHARGE THEM FIRST, SO READ THE INSTRUCTIONS. BUT WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT, IT SHOULD HAVE ONE TO THE GROND, AND TWO WIRE OFF OF THE POSITIVE. (ONE FROM THE BATT, ONE TO THE AMP) HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I don't use them because they are useless to me, but I'll still answer your question...

You are supposed to charge them really slow through a resistor if they are completely discharged, before introducing them to your cars electrical system...

Hook it up in the manner dirty said...


----------

